# Gaggia Cubika (not plus)



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi,

I currently have a gaggia cubika (not the plus version but the original) and a eureka Mignon. Now the issue i have is that when pouring a shot i get a few moments of coffee (no creme) and then the flow clears to water.

when taking the portafilter off, it retained a good amount of water above the coffee grounds and the grounds don't remain tamped down, it looks like small holes pushed through the grounds.

This results in the coffee having very little taste. this happens with pre ground coffee to.

Now i realise this could be few things but i wonder if someone can help me to find a solution.

Thanks


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

Hi there!

That's an unusual setup and you'd do well do get a better espresso machine. You could get a gaggia evolution for about 45quid or a baby for about 70 or classic for 100.

I think there are a few likely issues. The holes in the Puck are caused by channelling when the water goes through those small areas more than the rest. This leads to overextraction at these points and it sounds like little extraction at the rest. This could be caused by the high pressure on the cubika or by your tamping. This is hard to know; can you describe it?

The cubika has a low powered and low Temp Stability. This could have an effect. It also has a pressurized portafilter which could make it easier for channelling to occur.

Can you tell us more about how you prepare the shot?

Thanks


----------



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks for the reply.

the setup is a little odd at the moment. i will replace the Gaggia for something better but i bought the grinder first as i got a good deal on it. i was just hoping to live with the cubika for a month or so as it was a unused present given to a family member.

Preparing the shot has been trial and error thus far, i am using the double basket for shots, i was originally over filling the portafilter and getting contact with the group head and grounds were becoming stuck, after some altering i took the amount of coffee down to a point where it wasn't making contact any longer but. this is a guessed amount. i tamp the shot down firmly and attach to the machine. i have to leave the machine on for 5 ish mins before it becomes hot enough.

Maybe my lack of knowledge may be my enemy here.


----------



## oracleoftruth (Jan 15, 2014)

I think you'll appreciate a new machine more than people who start with poor grinder and this way you'll have a good idea of what you want.

I'd leave the machine for way longer than 5 minutes. More like an hour or two. Even better to leave it on all day.

Try weighing the coffee you use. So 15 or 16g at most will fit in the portafilter but try lesser too.

Vary your tamp and don't feel you need to put all your weight on it. Try with a light tamp. You want some compression, yes, but main thing is even and level bed for water so channelling isn't happening.

Good luck and happy experimenting! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## c_hells (Feb 22, 2014)

thanks for the advice, I'll get out my lab coat then.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Have you cleaned the group head? My brother was getting lots of channeling on his. The holes all seemed to be central. When I dropped the screen off his entire group head was coated in thick scale so water was only being pushed through the centre of the puck. Presumably at high pressure.


----------

